
Axe to Fall on Staff at IBM's Global Technology Services 'this Friday' - ohjeez
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/26/ibm_gts_layoffs/
======
godzillabrennus
This should surprise literally no one. They have been dying a slow death for
years.

